# rear diff compatibility question



## d.russell (Jul 8, 2005)

I've read through various threads about rear diffs but none seemed to address my year truck..

96 4 cylinder, 2wd, door jam says axle: HF35.

I put some 255/65 16's on the truck and the gearing is way off, 5th gear is basically unusable. 60 mph in 5th is like 2k rpm. I'm somewhat mechanically inclined so I can replace the entire rear axle myself so long as its a direct fit.. I need to know if there is a good replacement that will help get the rpms UP and will fit on there without fabrication? Of course I'm also interested in what lsd options there are? Thanks for any help!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you will do better with this question at nw4...


Nissan4wheelers.Com - Nissan 4x4 Enthusiasts


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

it is something you could do yourself, but the 2WD is SUA and 4WD is SOA. you would need to find an axle code with a higher #, 4WDs are HG41, 43, 46 and 49. if you could find one that is HF37 or 41 it probably would work out just right.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

zanegrey said:


> you will do better with this question at nw4...
> 
> 
> Nissan4wheelers.Com - Nissan 4x4 Enthusiasts


lazy copout


----------



## d.russell (Jul 8, 2005)

dvdswanson said:


> it is something you could do yourself, but the 2WD is SUA and 4WD is SOA. you would need to find an axle code with a higher #, 4WDs are HG41, 43, 46 and 49. if you could find one that is HF37 or 41 it probably would work out just right.


thanks for the info..

does it matter what year hardbody the donor is? 

or is it as simple as: any hardbody with an axle code that starts with HF will be compatible?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

no it doesnt matter what year, 2WDs have a C190 rearend, 4WDs have a H233B or C200. If you could find a 2WD with the higher #s it will bolt right in. 4WDs bolt under the spring so you would have to remove the spring perch and weld it on the underside of the tube to bolt in the axle. sounds easy but you have to take into account the pinion angle before welding.

some pathys (86.5-95) can be used as well, they would need to be 2WD also. 4WDs have 4-link susp. in the rear.

remember, you jumped up 3" in tire size. (26" to 29" tire) to get your speedo back to or close to original you want a 3.9 gear. Calulators from www.4Lo.com

this is the link that zanegrey was showing you..
What axles do I have? - Topic Powered by Eve For Enterprise


----------

